

Cappuccino based view of Appstore (Safari/Chrome only) - bdfh42
http://bryton.hu/AppStore/

======
cschneid
Impressive, Cappuccino is a great looking framework. I've dug into it a bit,
and while they need lots more docs, they're pretty helpful in their IRC room,
and make some really cool things possible.

It's at the top of my "things to learn when I get a minute" list.

